# can someone post pics of GLI BBS RC's on beetle please



## rudell640 (Jul 4, 2006)

ive searched but havnt really found what im looking for. 
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: can someone post pics of GLI BBS RC's on beetle please (rudell640)*

I asked the same question for my Wife's NBC. 
Here is one on newbeetle.org.
http://newbeetle.org/forums/showthread.php?t=29837
I'm gonna do it anyways so when I have to drive it, I look cooler...


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: can someone post pics of GLI BBS RC's on beetle please (rudell640)*

only ones i have from our GTG' s


----------



## jbuggin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: can someone post pics of GLI BBS RC's on beetle please (vickieblack)*


----------

